# Dam- long exposure



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2017)

Shot for 2 minutes with a 16mm tokina lens, cheap 10-stop ND filter from amazon.


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice! There are some very cool swirls in the water. Might be a litte dark, I'd probably lift the exposure a bit in post.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2017)

weepete said:


> Nice! There are some very cool swirls in the water. Might be a litte dark, I'd probably lift the exposure a bit in post.


I think the main issue was vignette- it supposed to be a bit dark- but not overly so on the edges.  I've upped the exposure 1/4 of a stop, and pulled up the light in the corners and like it better now.  

Good catch- thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice; I'm a sucker for long exposure water shots.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 22, 2017)

I like it this way...but with the good contrast and the drab colors, I think that this could look great in black and white, too.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I like it this way...but with the good contrast and the drab colors, I think that this could look great in black and white, too.


Awesome!  Wait- like the before or the after???

BTW, there were fishermen walking back and forth thru the foreground, and cars going over the dam, but with an exposure that long, the just.... disappear.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 22, 2017)

Cool shot but it is pretty flat lighting.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 22, 2017)

Neat shot.  Something I want to do more of - long exposures - so it is nice to see examples.  This one is interesting to me, because so many of the "long exposures" we see are of water falls and surf on beaches and not of man-made structures.

WesternGuy


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Cool shot but it is pretty flat lighting.


Good eye!  The light was VERY flat yesterday.  Overcast.

One of these days, I would like to go back and do a sunrise shot there (the dam is to the camera's North and the opposite bank is to the East.  I don't think you'd quite catch the rising sun, but the color in the sky would be cool.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 22, 2017)

Also check out this guys Lightroom skills. But, I don't know if you use Lightroom. If not well...........


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Also check out this guys Lightroom skills. But, I don't know if you use Lightroom. If not well...........


More of a photoshop guy, but not a gifted one!  I'll check that out- thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Good place to use the long exposure.


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 4, 2017)

very cool image, would love to see this done on a sunrise or sunset to make it pop, very cool location :-D


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 5, 2017)

Cool photo. Where's the dam?

Add contrast:



 

Joe


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

^Thanks Joe- good add!

The sky really surprised me in that image, and I didn't do anything in photoshop to change the hue- I just cranked the heck out of the vibrance slider.

Kaw Lake is just 5 or 10 miles East of Ponca City Oklahoma.  Maybe 1.5 hrs North of OKC and about 30 miles South of the Kansas line.

Under the general heading of "more than you wanted to know"- here is a screenshot of the map:


----------

